# help with pin glare



## coyoteguy (Jul 2, 2009)

I shoot with glasses and get a glare off my pin. I shoot a HHA sight and a No Peep. is their anything that I can do to stop the glare ???? thank Allen


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

try adjusting the rheostat on your HHA so there is less fiber open. If it doesn't have the rheostat, try electrical tape.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

or make a cover for it,:cool2: velcro works..


----------



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

Buy a verifier and peep housing at /www.specialtyarchery.com...u will wish u would have years ago


----------

